

Google's Alan Turing Doodle - nicolasp
http://www.google.com/

======
EvilTerran
This really reminds me of Manufactoria:

<http://pleasingfungus.com/Manufactoria/>

~~~
prezjordan
It's pretty incredible how this game gets so difficult so quickly.

------
yolesaber
Hey I solved them all on the first try! Does that mean I'll pass Theory of
Computation next spring?

~~~
prezjordan
Yeah probably ;) except I find Universality Principle to be the hardest topic
of that course.

------
gburt
I clicked the bunny and now its playing some story. Anyone know what the bits
are expressing?

~~~
cduan
Here's the solution I came up with:

<http://sbf5.com/~cduan/technical/turing/>

------
jamedjo
There are multiple levels, and the = or != box changes to a clickable bunny
which does more.

------
antichaos
previous discussions: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4147486>

------
jiggy2011
If you complete it and then refresh the page it gives you another go but it's
a bit harder this time.

~~~
Schwolop
If you complete round two, the bunny still links to the same fibonacci
sequence program.

:-( I was hoping for something even more obscure.

------
guscost
Try to put it in an infinite loop!

~~~
init0
Ya that was fun :)

------
init0
<http://i.imgur.com/93Krd.png> Just solved it.

